# Macs And viruses



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

So, a few of my friends were eating, and the subject came up about Mac's and Viruses. Generally speaking, Mac's are immune to viruses... (right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

But why... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac Users (or not) Help me pleasee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thankee to all


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 5, 2007)

How could you screw up a mac anymore than it already is?
ooooh...buuuurn...


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 5, 2007)

they're not immune, since OS-X is not nearly as widely used as windows people don't really bother with mac viruses nearly as much.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2007)

Mac sux ballz!!!!
ooohh!!! burn X2!!! (want some ice on that burn?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 5, 2007)

macs dont get many viruses because they arent very good (not used as much, and hackers want to hurt as much as they can, so they make windows viruses)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2007)

Windows pwns...


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 5, 2007)

You're just asking for somebody to come in here and rip you a new one


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> You're just asking for somebody to come in here and rip you a new one



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oddly enough, you cant seem to answer it either.... 

so....


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 5, 2007)

I did answer it, and I was talking to juggernaut


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> I did answer it, and I was talking to juggernaut




ah, Retracted (scrolling action X(    )


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> I did answer it, and I was talking to juggernaut













uhh...... heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  :'(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



u mean like rip me a new movie?


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 5, 2007)

No, like beat the living shit out of you.


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 5, 2007)

apple is an advertising company selling overpriced mediocre stuff. kinda like bose and speakers.


----------



## living-ghost (Apr 5, 2007)

Well the short answer is FreeBSD.

Macs today are virus free because at the core they are FreeBSD and FreeBSD is arguably the most secure operating system on the face of the planet.

I believe there are viruses out there for older macs that are before the OSX era.

Although popularity may be part of it the FreeBSD is probably a larger part.

I know of entire ISP's that run almost every server (except for 3 for the masochist who like windows) on FreeBSD. So it is widely used and on more high profile targets.

Now on a final side note

FreeBSD = Unix

So really the OS wars have boiled down to two sides. Windoze and *nix.


----------



## Westside (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(living-ghost @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Well the short answer is FreeBSD.
> 
> Macs today are virus free because at the core they are FreeBSD and FreeBSD is arguably the most secure operating system on the face of the planet.
> 
> ...


No matter how secure an OS is, if you put your mind to it, you can build a great virus for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The thing is not only is it secure, the general population chose Windows, and therefore, hackers targets Windows.
I'm not sure, but even if Vista was more secure than the current OS on Mac, it will have much more virus.


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Apr 5, 2007)

anything's hackable ( even the DS )...MAc's don't have much viruses due to the fact of FreeBSD and is harder to hack but Macs do have viruses...they just don't get affected...


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Mac sux ballz!!!!
> ooohh!!! burn X2!!! (want some ice on that burn?!
> 
> 
> ...


but so what...Macs may suck to you...but still...who cares if they are not as widely used as Windows...the point is that Macs still are hard to get affected by a virus


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 5, 2007)

Macs are in no way immune to exploitation as was demonstrated recently by hijacking a macbook via its wireless airport card. But i agree that it was smart to base the core of OSX on FreeBSD(5.1 I think?). FreeBSD isnt the most secure OS out there, OpenBSD is. only 2 remote exploits in the installer in over 10 years!

The aqua engine that sits on top of the unix core has many potential shortcomings that can be "hacked", but there isn't much interest.

Oh, Steve Jobs please lower your shitty prices and buy a regular T-shirt.


----------



## OSW (Apr 5, 2007)

Macs Suck! OHHH BURN X3


----------



## Takrin (Apr 5, 2007)

i agree, macs dont get many viruses because its not as popular also means of spreading it sucks, least 4:1 windows to mac ratio imo, so if someone writes a mac virus it pretty much doesnt get far, and the same reason windows virus spreads like wild fire

i have to say mac are ok for graphic editing but i rather have windows or linux any day,  makes me wonder, is there more linux then mac?


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Takrin @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> i agree, macs dont get many viruses because its not as popular also means of spreading it sucks, least 4:1 windows to mac ratio imo, so if someone writes a mac virus it pretty much doesnt get far, and the same reason windows virus spreads like wild fire
> 
> i have to say mac are ok for graphic editing but i rather have windows or linux any day,Â makes me wonder, is there more linux then mac?



its hard to tell, but seeing as how linux is FOSS and macs are totally the opposite, i would assume a larger linux user base than mac.

By the way, macs are able to spread windows viruses on attachements and emails, without the user knowing.
Also the windows sucks cock


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been using Macs since 1986 or so, that's 20 years folks.
So far I've had one (1) virus, that was back in the early 90's if I remember correctly.
COMPARE AND CONTRAST


----------



## living-ghost (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Macs are in no way immune to exploitation as was demonstrated recently by hijacking a macbook via its wireless airport card. But i agree that it was smart to base the core of OSX on FreeBSD(5.1 I think?). FreeBSD isnt the most secure OS out there, OpenBSD is. only 2 remote exploits in the installer in over 10 years!
> 
> The aqua engine that sits on top of the unix core has many potential shortcomings that can be "hacked", but there isn't much interest.
> 
> Oh, Steve Jobs please lower your shitty prices and buy a regular T-shirt.



Where is this mac air port hack? I have a friend with a mac who just needs to get hacked. Why you ask?

Cause it would be funny.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 5, 2007)

As Macs get more popular it'll be interesting to see if the number of viruses targetting them increase. For now though I assume virus writers prefer to pick on the ignorant, so their targets are mostly windows users.

Before that comment starts a flame war I'm not saying all windows users are ignorant or that all mac users know their stuff. It's just that if an average person with no computing knowledge whatsoever (the sort to not use firewalls or antivirus and click "ignore" when that automatic updates box pops up, thus the most vunerable to viruses) walks into a computer store to buy a machine they'll probably come out with a windows box. (plus I'm using Windows so take that as you will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rest0re (Apr 5, 2007)

if more people keep using pc's iam fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope adobe will create all software in future for macs. i'm fine with your pc, but my next computer is mac


----------



## outphase (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Takrin @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> i agree, macs dont get many viruses because its not as popular also means of spreading it sucks, least 4:1 windows to mac ratio imo, so if someone writes a mac virus it pretty much doesnt get far, and the same reason windows virus spreads like wild fire
> 
> i have to say mac are ok for graphic editing but i rather have windows or linux any day,Â makes me wonder, is there more linux then mac?



The ratio is much bigger if you take into account businesses and corporations. Last I checked, Apple only had a 5% market share in the PC realm (PC actually refers to non-server computers, don't believe? remember it's an acronym).

I've switched over to Linux (Ubuntu flavor) and haven't looked back. I used Windows since 3.1 and didn't hesitate to leave. Maybe it's because I'm an electrical engineer, but Windows is no longer as "fun" for me.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 5, 2007)

Someday one smart ass cracker will program a virus that programs itself to effectively target whatever OS he got into. But then with all the time he'd spend on that virus, he could make 1 virus for each OS himself =P

But if he makes one and opens source (that'd give antivirus programmers easy job, but other crackers will get the inspiration for something more wicked) it would be fun.


----------



## moshii (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(outphase @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> I've switched over to Linux (Ubuntu flavor)



Make that Linux.. GNU flavour.


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 5, 2007)

The first computer virus was on the Apple II and it was called "Elk Cloner".


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 5, 2007)

If that virus maker made it open source, then it would be easy for the antivirus programs to block it.


----------



## moshii (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Someday one smart ass cracker will program a virus that programs itself to effectively target whatever OS he got into. But then with all the time he'd spend on that virus, he could make 1 virus for each OS himself =P



The problem is.. not every OS runs/only runs on i386.. NetBSD can run on i386, MIPS(e.g. PS2), PPC (e.g. Proper macs),... M68K(e.g. Amiga, Atari ST). To make something that'd work across the board operating system-wise you'd have use some universal binary translation later to make it work.. like Java.

Basically, no.


------

For the record, Macs, be that Classic or OSX are just as susceptible to malware as Windows. I forget where but I saw recently a report that shows that Mac OSX currently ships with around 10 remotely exploitable vunrebilities. The reason there is next to no malware for Macs isn't that they are some how superior to everything else as Mac users would like to think,.. it's because the userbase is so small what's the point of targetting it? You might as well find a hole in Solaris and steal money from some banks.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(moshii @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(outphase @ Apr 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've switched over to Linux (Ubuntu flavor)
> ...



nice one, finally someone mentions GNU


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(moshii @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> For the record, Macs, be that Classic or OSX are just as susceptible to malware as Windows. I forget where but I saw recently a report that shows that Mac OSX currently ships with around 10 remotely exploitable vunrebilities. The reason there is next to no malware for Macs isn't that they are some how superior to everything else as Mac users would like to think,.. it's because the userbase is so small what's the point of targetting it? You might as well find a hole in Solaris and steal money from some banks.




10...

Still better than any Windows version IMO.  Check out vista...


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 5, 2007)

A question to windows users, how do you guys survive without virtual desktops?


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 5, 2007)

With more RAM and CPU cycles


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Apr 5, 2007)

Macs take more processing power...so if you erased the Mac OS X from a Mac OS X desinged computer and you put Windows Vista on it, it will be almost positive that it will run faster than most PCs


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, but then it's just an exspensive PC...what's your point?


----------



## moshii (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> A question to windows users, how do you guys survive without virtual desktops?



Virtual desktops + Xinerama .. now that's the shinizzle.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(R-Unit 4 @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> Macs take more processing power...so if you erased the Mac OS X from a Mac OS X desinged computer and you put Windows Vista on it, it will be almost positive that it will run faster than most PCs



i dont see your point either, macs are basically pcs with mac osx as a operating system(at least recently with the adoption of intel chips). Macs have different ram and processor specs, so a pc and a mac with the same specs will run windows or watever at the same speed, haven't you heard of bootcamp

and for all you mac haters, try this out, at least try something before you criticize.

@moshii, Xinerama + Virtual Desktops + Synergy = Awesomeness


----------



## moshii (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(R-Unit 4 @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> Macs take more processing power...so if you erased the Mac OS X from a Mac OS X desinged computer and you put Windows Vista on it, it will be almost positive that it will run faster than most PCs
> 
> The UI toolkit in MacOSX renders everything using GL if I remember correctly. Therefor all that shininess is being done by your GPU and not your processor. Actually, it's probably faster because there is less overall involvement from the processor in graphical work. There is *zero* difference between a Intel Mac and a modern x86 box except that the Mac has a TPM module to allow it to run unhacked versions of OSX and uses EFI instead of the decades old legacy *BIOS* cludgeola for booting
> 
> QUOTEand for all you mac haters, try this out, at least try something before you criticize.



Macs, or more preciously Apple,  should be hated for these simple facts; Steve Jobs is an arsehat.. the only person that ever had talent at Apple was Steve Wozniak.
The Mac features that people are raving about today have existed for years, they were just too stupid to look.. OSX the most advanced OS in the world, um it's FreeBSD on Mach. Safari ... um that's called Konqueror. What people don't realise is that Apple have gone around and fucked all these people off by taking and not giving anything back.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 6, 2007)

@moshii

I agree that Steve Jobs is a retard clown who dances for money...
And that most mac users are arrogant pricks, most advanced OS...right, it can only run on ppc and x86

But OSX still shines brighter than Linux in some categories. Hate the prices, hate the people and the corporation but at least give some credit for the numerous things apple have contributed.

Obviously this isn't a rant about how great OSX is than everything else, because i personally run Linux, but if i had an option between windows and OSX guess which one i would choose.


----------



## moshii (Apr 6, 2007)

＠Azimuth

All very true. 


Did I mention I think most people shouldn't allowed to touch a computer?
You don't give monkeys hammers.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(moshii @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> ?Azimuth
> 
> All very true.
> 
> ...



thats the goal of apple, make computers so simple and baby like that retarded mac fanboys/monkeys are able to use them


----------



## iJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moshii @ Apr 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ?Azimuth
> ...



Microsoft are the ones aiming towards the un-experienced computer user and reeling them in until they don't know their way out. They've experienced a majority due to their licensing deals and to that alone. If it were not for almost every PC coming loaded with an OEM Windows OS, they would not be anywhere near where they are today. Every Windows user expresses the same distaste for their own OS, but most stay soley due to familiarity. 

Apple's success is the result of many intelligent moves, with the acquisition of NexT being one of them. Steve Wozniak was great for his ingenuity but if he were in charge, the company would not exist as it is. Steve Jobs brought on the success to Apple, he also brought it NextStep (Mac OS X). The security on Mac OS X is not only due to its smaller marketshare (although a contributing factor), it IS in fact due to the UNIX core as well. The operating system, at its core, is more secure than Windows and tailors around a very "sudo" administrative interface as found on my favorite Linux distros. 

I'm not here as an Apple fanboy, I wouldn't buy their junk like the iPhone, nor their high end systems line (due to the fact that the machine would be quickly outdated) but I do prefer some Apple product.  

Azimuth, you're sounding quite like a *fanboy* yourself..


----------



## Modrak (Apr 6, 2007)

As a mac user, all I can say is..."I don't give a F*ck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

There are no "real" and harmful viruses for Mac, just a few proof-of-concepts that require you to have really obscure setup, very far away from everyday use...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 6, 2007)

I love my Macs, and my PC too!
..but what do I love most of all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
I love being a monkey with a hammer!*


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## thegame07 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> I love my Macs, and my PC too!
> ..but what do I love most of all?
> 
> 
> ...



Omg someone get that hammer off that monkey before he does some damage


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 6, 2007)

macs r reely stupied peces of sheit dey shud go dye sumwhar in a dich cuz dey r so stupid and noob


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 6, 2007)

@iJeff

for someone whos screenname starts with an "i" to call me a fanboy??
And did you read my previous posts defending apple
if you can't take an insult about your product then you are a fanboy, at least i admit that Linux isn't perfect and OSX outperforms it in some things.


----------



## iJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> @iJeff
> 
> for someone whos screenname starts with an "i" to call me a fanboy??
> And did you read my previous posts defending apple
> if you can't take an insult about your product then you are a fanboy, at least i admit that Linux isn't perfect and OSX outperforms it in some things.



A typical fanboy response, get shot down and pretend you didn't say anything flammatory. I don't know about any of your other posts but that post *indeed* was fanboy-ish.

I use Linux, OS X, XP, and Vista. Vista is a great improvement to XP but is far from perfect, Linux is not prepared for widespread consumer adoption, and OS X still lacks a majority marketshare and good games. Each has their pros and cons but you cannot refute the fact that Windows is a sub-par product that would not be here today if it had not made intelligent licensing moves.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(iJeff @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @iJeff
> ...



i agree that windows is a sub-par OS, no inovation or thought put in to it. But your claims of me being a fanboy are "shotdown" as you said by my previous 2 posts defending OSX, why do you talk when you haven't even read what i have to say. Plus the last one was a joke, if you can't take a joke don't lower yourself to name calling.


----------



## CYatta (Apr 7, 2007)

*NERD FIGHT!*


----------



## skullstatue (Apr 7, 2007)

Linux pwns all and all a good night!

http://googlefight.com/query.php?lang=en_G...word2=mthrnight

lol


----------



## iJeff (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> *NERD FIGHT!*








*
NERD FIGHT!
*

Oh damn... XD


----------



## iJeff (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> i agree that windows is a sub-par OS, no inovation or thought put in to it. But your claims of me being a fanboy are "shotdown" as you said by my previous 2 posts defending OSX, why do you talk when you haven't even read what i have to say. Plus the last one was a joke, if you can't take a joke don't lower yourself to name calling.



Let's call a truce on the grounds that we are both Canadian... and obvious geeks.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 7, 2007)

ok a truce it is

*off to make some pancakes with maple syrup*


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 7, 2007)

(lol... Canerdians)


----------



## Strokemouth (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(moshii @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Macs, or more preciously Apple,Â should be hated for these simple facts; Steve Jobs is an arsehat.. the only person that ever had talent at Apple was Steve Wozniak.
> The Mac features that people are raving about today have existed for years, they were just too stupid to look.. OSX the most advanced OS in the world, um it's FreeBSD on Mach. Safari ... um that's called Konqueror. What people don't realise is that Apple have gone around and fucked all these people off by taking and not giving anything back.



Um, no. OSX is (arguably) the most advanced OS simply *because* of the way it ties together a simple microkernel like Mach with a full-featured POSIX API from BSD plus a flexible driver system like I/OKit. That's also a very understated simplification of what XNU is, but it's more accurate than just "FreeBSD on Mach."

What's funny is that the OSX kernel is called XNU for "X is Not Unix," but 10.5 has received certification for the Single UNIX Specification. So X *IS* UNIX!

And as far as Apple fucking over the devs, Apple has given back a LOT to the groups they work with. There is significant on-going work with FreeBSD teams as well as the KHTML teams. There was a little bit of a hissy-fit thrown by one of the KHTML devs almost 3 years ago because he didn't like the _way_ Apple was giving back (which was basically just periodic dropping of codebombs on them instead of frequent diffs and changelogs). After that story got some attention, one of the WebCore devs, Dave Hyatt (that's Apple), posted an open request for suggestions on how they could better accomodate their open-source counterparts. He received many responses and they DID implement many of them, including better documented changes submitted over to them. And to say Safari is just Konqueror is so wrong...that's like saying a C5 Corvette is called a Camaro Z28. Same engine, whole different package.

I'm a member of several Apple dev mailing-lists...they are VERY good to their own devs as well as those they share code with.

That being said, I'm not a fanboy for ANY OS. I can see the strengths and weaknesses of each, I just don't like blatant misinformation being spread, which this thread is full of.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 7, 2007)

@strokemouth, wow dude, wow

I have also heard that apple treat their devs extremely well.


----------



## friedchicken (Apr 7, 2007)

virus question becomes typical os war.


----------



## iJeff (Apr 7, 2007)

I *choose* Mac OSX because it cures cancer, kills Nazis, feeds me, clothes me, and even includes built-in Nukes in case of government collapse. 

I *don't choose* Windows because it causes cancer, turns you into a Nazi, starves you, charges you with indecent exposure, and even includes a ticking time bomb that will kill you and your family.

The decision is obvious, *you decide*.


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(iJeff @ Apr 7 2007 said:


> I *choose* Mac OSX because it cures cancer, kills Nazis, feeds me, clothes me, and even includes built-in Nukes in case of government collapse.
> 
> I *don't choose* Windows because it causes cancer, turns you into a Nazi, starves you, charges you with indecent exposure, and even includes a ticking time bomb that will kill you and your family.
> 
> The decision is obvious, *you decide*.




Heil Vwindows!!  

(Note: im not a nazi)


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 8, 2007)

if i can't throw it on a custom built box that i choose to build, it fucking sucks.


imho.


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> if i can't throw it on a custom built box that i choose to build, it fucking sucks.
> 
> 
> imho.




You can really do that with anything. Just gotta get security screw removers...


Just like the George Foreman PS3 grill......
Or the NES PC...


And such.


----------



## Kajitani-Eizan (Apr 8, 2007)

here's something you can't argue with:

apple's advertising on their site is so blatantly bullshit, you have to wonder if you should really be buying products from a company that hired the guys that made the site.

also, the default one-button mouse.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Kajitani-Eizan @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> here's something you can't argue with:
> 
> apple's advertising on their site is so blatantly bullshit, you have to wonder if you should really be buying products from a company that hired the guys that made the site.
> 
> also, the default one-button mouse.



Try using a mac before jumping to conclusions, sure they may bend the truth but so do Microsoft, at least they lie about advertising and not security and other core elements. The one button mouse is annoying but I love the scroll wheel on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## friedchicken (Apr 9, 2007)

for mac i would use it for web surfing and even then it is annoying w/o the wheel. used an imac for a quarter in my writing class.

i just checked that site, yeah lots of selectivity. kinda like that news segment on hddvd vs bd posted earlier.

windows gives you selectivity between softwares, something that is a problem on mac. mac needs more software and hardware to be a real contender against windows. so for now they can only use such tactics to build their customer base ofcourse with the help of ipod and potentially iphone.


----------



## Jiggah (Apr 9, 2007)

On the selectivity of hardware on a Mac.  Good luck.  They have Mac-certified hardware only.  It's not really interchangeable and it's not suppose to be.

To me, Mac are for the extremely average user.

PCs tend to be for more advanced users.


----------



## iJeff (Apr 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Kajitani-Eizan @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> here's something you can't argue with:
> 
> apple's advertising on their site is so blatantly bullshit, you have to wonder if you should really be buying products from a company that hired the guys that made the site.
> 
> also, the default one-button mouse.


How is it *blatant bullshit*?
Those commercials get on my nerves and the PC guy > the Mac guy, but its effective advertising. If it gets people complaining, it's sparking dialog, and if its sparking dialog, the advertising is effective!


----------



## Kajitani-Eizan (Apr 10, 2007)

perhaps i should have been more specific. i don't mean stuff like the mac guy vs. the pc guy. that stuff is fruity too, but at least it's effective advertising and is not attempting to actually (mis)inform you of anything.

i meant pages like this one that are full of crap. let me quote you some choice quotes, just from that one page alone:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Your toaster doesn’t crash. Your kitchen sink doesn’t crash. Why should your computer? Think of the countless hours you would save if your PC worked on your time — not the other way around. Then think about a Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobrules (Apr 10, 2007)

PC=R4 DS 
Mac=DS Linker

Question to Mac users give me somethings that the windows can't, ohh burn nothing!


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> PC=R4 DS
> Mac=DS Linker
> 
> Question to Mac users give me somethings that the windows can't, ohh burn nothing!


A generally more satisfying experience?
I use both PC's and Mac's daily, so dont go down that road.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 10, 2007)

OMG, I'm so sick of people saying Macs are immune to viruses. The reason Mac users don't get viruses is because no one is writing any for them. If you are a virus creator, who are you going to create a virus for? Windows with a user base of like, what...90%? or Macs with a user base of 10%? They want to infect as many people as possible so they choose Windows.

*EDIT:* Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Macs, I'm just saying that they don't have a super-anti-virus field glowing around it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

I didn't bother reading all the pages of this post, but it did remind me of This strip of CAD





 lol


----------



## skullstatue (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> OMG, I'm so sick of people saying Macs are immune to viruses. The reason Mac users don't get viruses is because no one is writing any for them. If you are a virus creator, who are you going to create a virus for? Windows with a user base of like, what...90%? or Macs with a user base of 10%? They want to infect as many people as possible so they choose Windows.
> 
> *EDIT:* Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Macs, I'm just saying that they don't have a super-anti-virus field glowing around it.



Don't get me wrong, I know I'm being a bitch but Linux has a higher user count than Mac. It's Microsoft's greatest competitor...... But I still like mac's but they need more developers and better application compatibility (emulated in Windows for about three months).


----------



## bobrules (Apr 10, 2007)

alcaholjunkie wow they should make that into a commercial lol.


----------



## living-ghost (Apr 10, 2007)

Fun little story for those interested.

btw I am of the oppinion that mac == *nix because they are of the same core.

6 fourth year computer science students at Canada's #1 comprehensive university got together for a 4 month special project on computer security.

We spent the four months trying to find ways of hacking into each other machines.

On linux that has not been updated since early 2000 it took us about a month to find a remote exploit that we could get to work.

On windows we got one going in a week and the windows exploit was far more dangerous as we could easily automate the exploit and infect just about any student who gets onto the campus wireless from a certain spot.

I think we got the same exploit working on windows as high as sp1, maybe even sp2 pre-ie7.

Windows also has a couple design flaws that may or may not have been fixed finally. One big one is the graphical interface is run from kernel space.
That makes it far too easy to gain unlimited access to the entire machine. I think it involves little more then finding a way to overflow the stack

Anyways this is my attempt at sharing wisdom for the day. I am going to go back to talking to the gf now.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 10, 2007)

>>Your toaster doesn’t crash. Your kitchen sink doesn’t crash. Why should your computer? Think of the countless hours you would save if your PC worked on your time — not the other way around. Then think about a Mac.

Its known that OSX is more stable than windows and that in the *nix world when a program crashes it crashes, it doesn't pull down the whole OS with it.

>>That’s because a Mac offers absolutely flawless integration of hardware and software. Only with a Mac do you get a system built by the same people who make the OS, the applications, and the computer itself.

Isn't this true, apple control everything mac, so obviously if everything is designed by the same company everything should be integrated perfectly.

>>With a Mac, you’ll find all of the essentials built right in. USB. FireWire. Ethernet. Every new Mac offers built-in antennas for wireless networks, so getting on the Internet from anywhere is a mere matter of turning on your Mac. No reconfiguring your network settings. No plugging in some clunky wireless card.

Ok all the hardware is available on mac laptops so no problem there, they are over-simplifying the wireless and bashing older PC laptops, but its marketing.

>>4. 114,000 viruses? Not on a Mac.
6. The latest Intel chips.
7. No hunting for drivers.

All true, although i don't know about the virus count.

>>*2. You can even run Windows.*
4. You don't have to buy new stuff.


You can run windows, you don't have to buy new hardware, obviously you have to purchase vista.

Don't see much bullshit here, sorry.


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PC=R4 DS
> Mac=DS Linker
> 
> Question to Mac users give me somethings that the windows can't, ohh burn nothing!



I think the R4 is like a mac beacuse it plays games and music and that but if you want homebrew from what i have been hearing on this site it sounds like homebrew can be buggy

The SCDS1, EZFV are like windows because it runs homebrew,music,etc but every one bags them(every one bags the SC)

BTW i am a windows user and i dont like macs. that said i dont hate them i just like windows better.


----------



## Knab (Apr 10, 2007)

i could see the fact of paying more and getting a mac that doesnt get viruese over a cheaper pc if and only if there wasnt a thing call a anti virus program lol

my stand point on it was always why pay twice as much and get something that doesnt have a wide selection of software. you dont buy a toaster that can only toast white bread, a kitchen sink that only pours cold water, why should my computer be stuck to a small selection of software?

mac fans will always be mac fans, linux fans will always be linux fans and Microsoft fans will always have the latest games to play.

im not a fan of microsoft, beyond the OS i dont really use anything MS on my pc, but when i want to run guildwars...well i dont want to have to pay double to do it.


----------



## friedchicken (Apr 10, 2007)

woot guild wars. wonder what expansion they're up to now


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't even know why everyone has so many problems with viruses. Don't open e-mails that say "ZOMG! Give me your bank account information and I gives you 1 millions dolars and same time heps me rescue princes in India as well as saving the whales! CLICK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!111111111"

Also, the only programs you'll ever need for your computer's health:
Ad-Aware (free)
Spybot: Search and Destroy (free)
System Mechanic (retail but fairly cheap)
and if you want anti-virus, Kaspersky (retail)

I love how the majority of anti-virus programs out there act like more of a virus then what they fix.

Take ZoneAlarm for example. "Someone opened Word! ZOMG! Was that you? Yes or No!!!!!" "ZOMG! I'm calling 911 for you! A file tried to download when you clicked the download button! Was this you???????? Yes or No!!!!!!"

And Norton is just a joke anymore. They used to be good but then they just became crap. People come into Staples all the time. "I have Norton installed but I'm still getting viruses" It's so hard not to laugh. Also, heaven forbid you try to uninstall it. It's there forever.

On a somewhat related note, my friend just bought a new laptop from the Staples I work at and he said it came pre-loaded with a virus. I asked if it happened to be called Windows Vista and he said yep. I've even had an old man come in one day and ask for a copy of Windows XP because he just bought a new computer and it came pre-loaded with Windows Vista and he didn't want that crap on his computer. Shame Windows 98 SE still seems to be the most stable.

/END RANT


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 10, 2007)

Mac runs windows and its in shiny white plastic...good enough for me.


----------



## Kajitani-Eizan (Apr 10, 2007)

I would have thought these would have been self-explanatory, but I guess not.



Azimuth said:


> >>Your toaster doesn’t crash. Your kitchen sink doesn’t crash. Why should your computer? Think of the countless hours you would save if your PC worked on your time — not the other way around. Then think about a Mac.
> 
> Its known that OSX is more stable than windows and that in the *nix world when a program crashes it crashes, it doesn't pull down the whole OS with it.



Yet, if anything crashes in XP, I've mostly seen nothing but the program itself dying, nothing more. Meanwhile, my friend with OSX has seen system-wide crashes occurring due to a program crash. Maybe the averages work out so that Macs tend to crash _less_, but the text makes it seem like XP crashes a lot, hindering usability, while OSX doesn't (It just works). Which is crap.



> >>That’s because a Mac offers absolutely flawless integration of hardware and software. Only with a Mac do you get a system built by the same people who make the OS, the applications, and the computer itself.
> 
> Isn't this true, apple control everything mac, so obviously if everything is designed by the same company everything should be integrated perfectly.



That's the point. Great, so you have a computer with software written by Apple, allowing for perfect integration. _Where is the other, non-Apple written, non-perfect-integrated software?_



> >>With a Mac, you’ll find all of the essentials built right in. USB. FireWire. Ethernet. Every new Mac offers built-in antennas for wireless networks, so getting on the Internet from anywhere is a mere matter of turning on your Mac. No reconfiguring your network settings. No plugging in some clunky wireless card.
> 
> Ok all the hardware is available on mac laptops so no problem there, they are over-simplifying the wireless and bashing older PC laptops, but its marketing.



Yes, that's the point. They state it as if it's a big deal, as if they're leaving PCs behind in the Stone Age. And what, Apple's own older computers all had these things from the get-go?

It's a ludicrous claim.



> >>4. 114,000 viruses? Not on a Mac.
> 6. The latest Intel chips.
> 7. No hunting for drivers.
> 
> All true, although i don't know about the virus count.



4. Viruses are a) rather easily taken care of using antivirus software (which admittedly is not so simple for those not as experienced with computers), and b) are only not on Macs because no one uses Macs. This is essentially like saying, "We're so unpopular, we don't get any viruses." Nice, but along with a dearth of viruses, there's also a dearth of other, useful programs as a result of this unpopularity.
6. Uh... PCs use those same Intel chips. As a matter of fact, PCs were using them first, before Apple decided its own chip wasn't good enough and jumped ship. How is this even a point?
7. Right, because OSX's drivers are SO much better than anything else. They just magically appear, unlike any other operating system. >_>



> >>*2. You can even run Windows.*
> 4. You don't have to buy new stuff.
> 
> 
> You can run windows, you don't have to buy new hardware, obviously you have to purchase vista.



2. You can run Windows? I thought the whole point was to not use Windows...?
4. This is ludicrous. How can you not see this? The website is trying to sell you a Mac. You are BUYING new hardware. So what, does ol' big-hearted Apple give you a free computer, while those meanies at Dell and Lenovo and whatnot make you pay money to get a computer, which may possibly have Vista pre-loaded on it?



> Don't see much bullshit here, sorry.



Clearly, you're not looking hard enough... which is a bit of an understatement. Apple is full of crap, anywhere you look.

Their iPods sure are nice, though.


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(living-ghost @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Fun little story for those interested.
> 
> btw I am of the oppinion that mac == *nix because they are of the same core.
> 
> ...




windows update + firewall

/end


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 10, 2007)

Best rant goes to Renegade R


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> >>Your toaster doesn’t crash. Your kitchen sink doesn’t crash. Why should your computer? Think of the countless hours you would save if your PC worked on your time — not the other way around. Then think about a Mac.
> 
> Its known that OSX is more stable than windows and that in the *nix world when a program crashes it crashes, it doesn't pull down the whole OS with it.
> 
> ...




are you english or retarded?

1. Your toaster and your kitchen sink do what they're supposed to until the user fucks them up. Just like a computer!!! omgsh no wai!!! 
My winXP Pro system runs rock solid all the time. If anything crashes it's some program i'm using and that's due to bad programming which DOES NOT bring the whole OS down, just that program. Therefore my computer works "on time", which discredits you.

2. LOL. i'm leaning more towards retarded... Does Apple make Intel processors? no. does apple make video cards? no. does apple make anything besides OSX? no. a mac is just a medicore set of computer hardware that runs OSX. computer companies such as dell distribute the same thing except they run windows, and you have more customization options.
I build my own computers and if you use this thing called the internet to do a little research it's simple to build a rock stable system yourself that blows the hell out of a mac of the same price. 
/discredited

3. ASUS P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard
/discredited

4. I have no viruses. /discredited
The latest Intel Chips can be bought and installed by anyone into their custom rigs. /discredited
i don't hunt for anything, i know exactly where to get the drivers that windows doesn't already have provided in most cases.   /discredited


5. Any computer can run windows.... what's your point? don't you buy Macs to run OS X anyways? what's the point of running windows on a slow ass machine when you can build a much better one for the cost? (mac in comparison to custom pc)
/discredited


There isn't even any evidence or yet alone, good reasoning to back up any of your claims. and from what i remember in science class, it only takes one failure to discredit a theory. you sir, have a total of 5 failures.


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Mac runs windows and its in shiny white plastic...good enough for me.



my computer runs windows. it's also shiny, has sound sensitive cathodes, can play half-life 2 etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## OSW (Apr 10, 2007)

Theres a good article up at moddox's website about macs
www.maddox.smisison.com


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

That would be: One thing PC users can do that Mac users can't


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 10, 2007)

for the hell of it im going to make a Tsar Bomba replica with iTunes


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 10, 2007)

To be honest, nortonAV = my mac
Haven't had a single virus for over 5 years, the last time I did was win98 era, and don't even talk to me about win95... ewww

Anyways, next puter's probably gonna be a mini mac =]


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(R-Unit 4 @ Apr 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Macs take more processing power...so if you erased the Mac OS X from a Mac OS X desinged computer and you put Windows Vista on it, it will be almost positive that it will run faster than most PCs
> ...



Yep I had OSx86 running too before i reformatted, only a few minor problems with drivers but generally a great experience, thoroughly recommend it to anyone who'd like to try mac, without purchasing the overpriced hardware. Did I mention it works great in a triple boot with Windows Vista (i.e. XP, Vista and OS X)


----------

